# Show me your cranberries!



## corazon (Nov 16, 2005)

With Thanksgiving a week away, I am at a loss for how to do my crans this year.  I think I usually just make them how they say on the package but I'd like something out of this world!  Cranberry sauce is my favorite part of Thanksgiving, I feel I could do a lot more with them.  What are your favorite ways to prepare your cranberry sauce?  Orange juice?  Cardamom?  Grand Marnier?  I love Grand Marnier in my cranberry sauce but not this year


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 16, 2005)

I start with a 12 ounce bag of fresh cranberries, wash and pick through tem, removing the soft ones.

Put them into a saute pan and add a cup of orange juice and a half cup of sugar.  Bring to a gentle boil and cook, stirring occasionally, until the cranberries are all popped.

Cool completely before refrigerating.


----------



## middie (Nov 17, 2005)

i do exactly what andy says. but after the berries are cooled off a little i add marshmallows to them


----------



## htc (Nov 17, 2005)

I recently tried a recipe from the bag for a cranberry relish. It was really easy and surprisingly good. Just a bag of cranberries, a whole orange, a couple spoons of maple syrup, and sugar (I think it was a cup). Put it all in the FP night before and next day it was great on turkey sandwiches.


----------



## Brianschef (Nov 17, 2005)

Mama Straumberg's Cranberry Relish

2 cups fresh cranberries 
1 small onion 
1/2 cup sugar
3/4 cup sour cream 
2 tablespoons prepared horseradish  

Grind or process onion and cranberries together.  Stir in rest of ingredients and freeze all.  Thaw an hour or so before serving.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 17, 2005)

I think I've posted this before (isn't it great that we now have 'years' on this site!) - 

CRANBERRY SAUCE​ ​Makes about 2 1/3 cups
 
1/2 cup water*                
 ½ cup sugar                
½ cup maple syrup            
3T orange juice
2tsp. orange peel      
1 – 12 oz. pkg. cranberries, picked clean
2 tsp. minced fresh ginger
 
Stir together water, sugar, maple syrup and orange juice in a medium saucepan; bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer uncovered, for about 3 minutes, til the sugar is dissolved.
 
Add cranberries and continue to simmer for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally.  Make sure heat is low enough that the mixture doesn’t burn on the bottom.  Stir in ginger and orange peel, and simmer for about six more minutes, till most of the cranberries have popped, and mixture starts to thicken.  
 
*If it looks like it's getting too thick, you can add a little more water.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 17, 2005)

This year I'm adding 1 cup of apple sauce to my fresh crans.


----------



## corazon (Nov 21, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I start with a 12 ounce bag of fresh cranberries, wash and pick through tem, removing the soft ones.
> 
> Put them into a saute pan and add a cup of orange juice and a half cup of sugar. Bring to a gentle boil and cook, stirring occasionally, until the cranberries are all popped.
> 
> Cool completely before refrigerating.


 
So instead of using water, like the package says, you substitute it for oj?  Sounds good, but is it too much orange?


----------



## BigDog (Nov 21, 2005)

Ironically, being originally from New England, I'm not a cranberry fan.


----------



## amber (Nov 21, 2005)

My fav is homemade too, by a company called Ocean Spray  I bought the jellied kind, but I like the whole berries too.


----------



## Dina (Nov 21, 2005)

Funny this thread just popped up. I was grocery shopping for our Thanksgiving dinner and I decided to put down the package of fresh cranberries since I was clueless on how to make the sauce. I ended up getting the Ocean Spray CANNED cranberry sauce. Thanks for these recipes. The hints of orange and apple sound yummy.


----------



## JMediger (Nov 21, 2005)

In my very humble opinion, I think to get the best results you almost need to either a) do them the day before or b) have them be the first thing you start in the morning of "THE" day.

I do ...
1 bag cranberries, washed and picked through
1 cup of sugar
a good chunk of ginger, grated (this depends how much you like ginger)
zest from about a quarter, small orange 
juice from the above mentioned orange
enough white wine to make it float

Bring to a boil then reduce to a simmer until berries are popped and juice / wine is reduced.  Move to your serving bowl, cover and let sit on your counter until cool, pop in the fridge till dinner.

I know the thought of letting it sit on your counter may be a bit sketchy but I've tried moving it straight to the fridge and my results have not been good.  The first time I covered them and the condensation that resulted thinned them out too much and the second time, when I left them uncovered, the skin I had to remove took alot of the chunks out as well.  If you want to immediately refridgerate, I would recommend pressing your saran down onto your jelly.

Enjoy!


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 21, 2005)

24 years ago when I met my husband's parents I'd never tasted fresh cranberry sauce!  I had no clue how to make it!  Ah....how small my world was then!  lol

Now I just throw a bag of cranberries into a saucepan with some sugar and a little water and boil them until they pop and we LOVE it!  My MIL makes it with orange peel and I'm not too fond of that.

Now I'm just a purist!

2


----------



## Dina (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm almost a purist too Linda.  I seldom opt for canned.  I got the small, sweet pumpkin to cook for my pies,  steaming some fresh, sweet potatoes and will be baking my homemade buttermilk cornbread for the dressing.  I guess it won't hurt to go get me some fresh cranberries and give it a shot at making my own sauce.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2005)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> So instead of using water, like the package says, you substitute it for oj? Sounds good, but is it too much orange?


 
It's not too much for us.  This is actually a combination of two different recipes for cranberry sauce/relish from the Ocean Spray bag. 

The cranberries are a pretty strong flavor the OJ seems to complement it well.  You'll have to give it a try to decide if it's too much for your taste.


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 22, 2005)

Is there anything else one can do with cranberries other that making sauce? I have never bought them as I am clueless what to do with them.


----------



## Dina (Nov 22, 2005)

Sizzles,
Yes. You can use them in pies, tarts, puddings and even soups. Let me know if you need some recipes.


----------



## Jikoni (Nov 22, 2005)

Dina, yes please,I would really appreciate that. I would love to buy those cranberries knowing I can actually do something with them.


----------



## Dina (Nov 22, 2005)

CRANBERRY PEAR TART WITH GINGERBREAD CRUST

For the pear mixture: 
4 cups cranberry juice cocktail 
1/2 cup sugar 
4-inch cinnamon stick 
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
4 large firm-ripe pears, halved lengthwise, peeled, cored, and reserved in a bowl of cold water acidulated with the juice of 1/2 lemon 
1/3 cup dried cranberries 
For the crust: 
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
3 tablespoons firmly packed brown sugar 
2 teaspoons ground ginger 
2 1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon 
3/4 teaspoon ground allspice 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 stick (1/2 cup) cold, unsalted butter, cut into bits 
1 large egg yolk 
2 tablespoons dark molasses 
Raw rice for weighing the crust 
3 large eggs 
1/3 cup sugar 
1/2 cup sour cream 
1/4 cup milk 
1/4 teaspoon vanilla 
1 teaspoon freshly grated orange zest 

Make the pear mixture: in a kettle combine the cranberry juice, the sugar, the cinnamon stick, and the lemon juice, bring the mixture to a boil, and add the pears. Heat the mixture until it just comes to a simmer and simmer the pears gently for 10 to 15 minutes, or until they are just tender. Remove the kettle from the heat, stir in the cranberries, and let the mixture cool. Chill the mixture, covered, for at least 8 hours. The pear mixture may be made 2 days in advance and kept covered and chilled. 
Make the crust: 
In a food processor blend together well the flour, the brown sugar, the ginger, the cinnamon, the allspice, and the salt, add the butter, and blend the mixture until it resembles coarse meal. In a small bowl stir together the egg yolk and the molasses, add the mixture to the flour mixture, and pulse the motor, blending the mixture until it is combined well but still crumbly. Turn the mixture out into a 10inch tart pan with a fluted removable rim and press it onto the bottom and up the side of the pan. Chill the crust for 30 minutes. Prick the crust with a fork, line it with foil, and fill the foil with the rice. Bake the crust in the lower third of a preheated 375 degree oven for 15 minutes, remove the foil and rice carefully, and bake the crust for 10 minutes more. Let the crust cool in the pan on a rack. 
Transfer the poached pears and half the cranberries with a slotted spoon to paper towels to drain, discard the cinnamon stick, and reserve the syrup with the remaining cranberries. In a small bowl whisk together the eggs, the sugar, the sour cream, the milk, the vanilla, the zest, and a pinch of salt, stir in the drained cranberries, and spoon half of the custard into the crust. Slice 4 of the pear halves crosswise on the diagonal, arrange them decoratively on the custard with the unsliced pear halves, and spoon the remaining custard around the pears. Bake the tart in the middle of a preheated 325 degree oven for 50 to 55 minutes, or until the custard is just set. Remove the rim of the pan and let the tart cool on a rack. The tart may be made up to this point 8 hours in advance, cooled completely, and chilled. 
In a saucepan boil the reserved syrup and cranberries over moderately high heat until the syrup is reduced to about 1 cup and is jellylike in consistency and transfer the cranberries with a slotted spoon to a plate to cool. Brush the pears with some of the cranberry glaze and arrange the cranberries around the edge of the tart. Serve the tart warm or chilled.

CRANBERRY POPPY SEED PIE
Almonds: 
1/3 cup plus 2 tablespoons slivered almonds 
Poppy Seed Pie Crust: 
1 1/3 cups all-purpose flour 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 tablespoon poppy seeds 
1/2 cup butter or margarine 
3 tablespoons water 
Filling: 
1 envelope unflavored gelatin 
1/4 cranberry juice, plus 1 cup 
2 cups cranberries, fresh or frozen 
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar 
8 ounces whipped topping 
Almonds: Preheat oven to 275 degrees F. Spread almonds on a baking sheet and toast for 15 minutes, or until the almonds are golden brown. Remove from the oven and set aside. 
Poppy Seed Crust: Raise the oven temperature to 475 degrees F. Combine flour, salt and poppy seeds in a bowl. Cut butter or margarine into mixture until it's uniform but coarse. Sprinkle with water, toss with a fork and press into a ball. Roll out onto a floured surface. Line a 9-inch pie plate, leaving 1 inch hanging over the edge. Fold under and flute. Prick side and bottom. Bake for 12 to 15 minutes, or until lightly browned. 
Filling: Soften gelatin in 1/4 cup cranberry juice. Set aside. Chop cranberries and place in the blender. Add 1 cup cranberry juice and blend. In a medium-size saucepan, boil the cranberry mixture for 3 minutes over medium heat. Add the sugar and stir until it's dissolved. Remove from heat and add the softened gelatin. Place 1 1/2 cups mixture in the pie shell. Refrigerate. Set aside the remaining filling to cool at room temperature. When mixture in pie shell is cooled and slightly thickened, mix 1/3 cup almonds and 2 cups whipped topping into the remaining cranberry mixture. Spoon the cranberry mixture on top of the pie shell. Chill at least 2 hours in refrigerator. Before serving, garnish with the remaining whipped topping and almonds. 
 
STEAMED CRANBERRY PUDDING
Butter and flour for lining the baking pan 
3 3/4 cups fresh cranberries 
1/2 cup ground, blanched almonds 
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons sugar 
3 tablespoons flour 
2 tablespoons orange zest 
1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/4 teaspoon allspice 
3 cups fine bread crumbs 
1 1/2 sticks butter, melted and cooled 
2/3 cup milk 
3 large eggs, beaten lightly 
1 tablespoon double acting baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
3/4 cup sugar 
For the glaze: 
1 cup cranberry juice 
1 cup sugar 
Pinch of salt 
1 cup cranberries 
Butter a 2-quart steamed pudding mold and line it with wax paper and then butter and flour the paper. In a food processor coarsely chop cranberries. Transfer to a bowl and add almonds, sugar, flour, orange zest, ginger, cinnamon and allspice and combine. In another bowl mix bread crumbs, melted butter, milk, eggs, baking powder, sugar and salt. Combine the bread crumb mixture with the cranberry mixture. 
Spoon the batter into the prepared mold, a little at a time, tapping the mold as it is filled to eliminate any air bubbles. Cover the mold tightly with a lid and tie with a towel wrung out in cold water and floured. Tie a knot at the top of the towel to facilitate removal of the mold from the kettle. 
Set a rack in the bottom of a kettle and add enough simmering water to reach 3 inches up the sides of the mold. Transfer the mold to the kettle. Keep the water at a brisk but not a rolling boil on the stove top. Cover the kettle with a lid. 
Steam the pudding for 2 hours, checking occasionally to make certain the water remains at a boil, adding more water throughout the cooking process as necessary. 
To test for doneness, insert a skewer in the center of the pudding. It should come out with crumbs adhering to it. Return the lid to the mold and transfer it to a rack. The pudding will stay warm in the mold, covered, for several hours. 
To make the glaze combine cranberry juice, sugar and salt in a saucepan. Simmer the juice, stirring, until the sugar has dissolved. Bring the mixture to a boil and swirl gently until a candy thermometer reads 250 degrees. Add whole cranberries and remove the pan from the heat. 
Let the glaze cool and then chill it, covered, until ready to serve. To serve, unmold the pudding onto a serving plate and pour the cranberry glaze over it.

CREAM OF BUTTERNUT SQUASH AND CRANBERRY SOUP

For the cranberry puree: 
A 12-ounce bag of cranberries (about 3 cups), picked over 
1 cup Ruby Port 
1/2 cup sugar 
For the soup: 
1 large onion, chopped 
2 carrots, sliced thin 
1/2 stick (1/4 cup) unsalted butter 
3/4 teaspoon ground mace 
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/2 teaspoon white pepper plus additional to taste 
3 pounds butternut squash, peeled, seeded, and cut into 1-inch pieces 
2 sweet potatoes (about 1 1/4 pounds), peeled and cut into 1-inch pieces 
6 cups chicken broth 
Make the cranberry puree: In a heavy saucepan combine the cranberries, the Port, and the sugar and simmer the mixture, stirring occasionally, for 7 to 10 minutes, or until the cranberries burst and the mixture starts to thicken. In a food processor puree the mixture and force the puree through a fine sieve into a bowl, discarding the solids. The puree keeps, covered and chilled, for 3 days. 
Make the soup: In a large heavy saucepan cook the onion and the carrots in the butter over moderately low heat, stirring occasionally, until the onion is softened, add mace, ginger, 1/2 teaspoon of white pepper, squash, sweet potatoes, and 4 cups of the broth, and simmer the mixture, covered, for 30 minutes, or until the vegetables are very soft. In a blender or food processor puree the soup in batches, transferring it as it is pureed to a saucepan, and stir in the remaining 2 cups broth, the additional white pepper, and salt to taste. The soup keeps, covered and chilled, for 1 day. 
To serve the soup: Reheat the cranberry puree and spoon it into a pastry bag fitted with a small plain tip. (Alternatively, spoon the puree into a small resealable plastic bag and cut off the tip of one corner.) Reheat the soup, divide it among soup bowls, and pipe about 1 tablespoon of the cranberry puree decoratively onto each serving.


----------



## Dina (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cranberry Cream Pie*


A cranberry pie made with cranberry sauce, gelatin, pecans, and other ingredients.  
*Prep Time : *
*Cook Time : *
*Type of Prep : *Chill
*Cuisine : *U.S. Regional
*Occasion : *Christmas, Thanksgiving

*INGREDIENTS:*

1 cup whole berry cranberry sauce (make your own sauce by using fresh cranberries with previous recipes)
1/2 cup brown sugar, firmly packed
1 package (3 ounces) orange Jello
1 cup whipping cream, whipped
1/2 cup finely chopped pecans
1 pastry shell, baked, or graham cracker pie crust
Whipped cream for garnish
*PREPARATION:*

Directions for cranberry cream pie 
Combine cranberry sauce and brown sugar in a saucepan over medium heat; bring to a boil. Remove from heat. Add Jello, stirring until dissolved; let cool. Fold whipped cream into cooled cranberry sauce mixture; pour into baked pastry shell or graham cracker shell. Chill for several hours, or until set. Garnish cranberry pie with additional whipped cream.
Store cranberry cream pie in refrigerator.


----------



## corazon (Nov 23, 2005)

Hey sizzles-
Here's a link to more cran recipes:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f30/iso-cranberry-recipes-15509.html


----------



## cartwheelmac (Nov 26, 2005)

fresh cranberries! 

Cameron


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 30, 2005)

Apparently cranberries are not a big favorite in this area.  When I moved to this town in 1999, a day or two after Thanksgiving (or Christmas--not sure which), Food Lion (grocery store) had all their fresh cranberries free.  I asked if there was a limit, and they said no.  I was going to take just a few, so as not to be rude, but I was told that no one else was getting them, so I might as well take them all.  So I did.  I ended up with about 27 bags of cranberries.  I gave a few away and froze the rest.  I still have a few bags left, and they are just as good as they were when I got them!!

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Nov 30, 2005)

recent medical studies have shown that unsweetened cranberry juice (if you can handle the pucker quotient) actually prevents cavities.

i am going to juice some very ripe cranberries tonight. i will post results, if i can see the monitor.


----------



## jessicacarr (Aug 31, 2006)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Apparently cranberries are not a big favorite in this area.  When I moved to this town in 1999, a day or two after Thanksgiving (or Christmas--not sure which), Food Lion (grocery store) had all their fresh cranberries free.  I asked if there was a limit, and they said no.  I was going to take just a few, so as not to be rude, but I was told that no one else was getting them, so I might as well take them all.  So I did.  I ended up with about 27 bags of cranberries.  I gave a few away and froze the rest.  I still have a few bags left, and they are just as good as they were when I got them!!
> 
> Barbara


Oh, dear!  Being a cranberry LOVER, I must say- you were in the right place at the right time!  WOW!


----------

